# Amp tech in Regina?



## Built4Speed (Aug 31, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good amp tech in Regina? I've got an issue with a tube amp that's beyond my ability to diagnose, so it's time to call in a pro.

Thanks


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Whats going on with the amp?


----------



## Built4Speed (Aug 31, 2009)

The amp itself is microphonic, not just any one tube. If I tap any tube, or anywhere on the chassis, or even knock the cabinet I can hear it through the amp. The amp itself sounds good, but as soon as I start playing the vibrations from the amp cause the microphonic howling.

I haven't tried swapping out tubes one at a time yet, but I'll probably do that to at least rule out an issue with the tubes, but I've never seen this kind of issue before.


----------



## overdriven1 (May 6, 2007)

Dave's Amp Repair 306 546 2042


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't do amp repair anymore. Ignore overdriven1's reply.


----------



## overdriven1 (May 6, 2007)

Sorry dcole


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

Try Craig at B Sharp Music. not a tech per ce but a player for over 30 years and owns the store. He owns tube amps of his own and is very knowledgeable. and a great guy to boot.


----------



## overdriven1 (May 6, 2007)

Tubes are your culprit!!


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

overdriven1 said:


> Tubes are your culprit!!


Yes, it is almost guaranteed to be a tube issue.
The OP mentioned never coming across an issue like this where the whole chassis was microphonic, but it is not all that uncommon.
It is not necessarily just one tube, it could be a couple, several, or all of them.
In general, microphonic preamp tubes tend to squeal or whistle, microphonic power tubes give more of a low frequency hum/note, or rattle.
The difficulty in finding the culprit by replacement is that many brand new tubes are also microphonic. You need known good tubes and patience.


----------



## Built4Speed (Aug 31, 2009)

jb welder said:


> Yes, it is almost guaranteed to be a tube issue.
> The OP mentioned never coming across an issue like this where the whole chassis was microphonic, but it is not all that uncommon.
> It is not necessarily just one tube, it could be a couple, several, or all of them.
> In general, microphonic preamp tubes tend to squeal or whistle, microphonic power tubes give more of a low frequency hum/note, or rattle.
> The difficulty in finding the culprit by replacement is that many brand new tubes are also microphonic. You need known good tubes and patience.


Thanks for the suggestions all. It would have been nice to identify a sure fire amp guy in Regina for the future, but I am happy to confirm that it was indeed, a tube issue. Best of all, it was the first tube I swapped - a 5751 in V1. I had a NOS 5751 on hand that I'd never really used before and after swapping it in, no more microphonics, either by playing through the amp or by tapping around.


----------



## Stratotone (Jan 29, 2014)

I guess this could be one of the reasons Jack Semple uses a Peavey Bandit.


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

having known Jack and watched him play for 30 years he could make anything sound like a million bucks. he has played through many different amps in my experience .


----------

